# Old Folks...PG13



## linescum (Apr 2, 2007)

The husband leans over and asks his wife, "Do you remember the 
first 
time we had sex together over fifty years ago? 
    We went behind this very tavern where you leaned against the back 
fence and I made love to you." 

    "Yes, she says, "I remember it well." 
    "OK," he says, "How about taking a stroll around there again and we 
can do it for old time's sake?" "Oh Donald, you old devil, that sounds 
like a crazy, but good idea!" 

    Now there happened to be a police officer sitting in the next booth 
listening to all this, and having a chuckle to himself. He thinks, 
"I've 
got to see these two old-timers having sex against a fence.  I'll just 
keep an eye on them so there's no trouble." 

    So he follows them. They walk haltingly along, leaning on each 
other 
for support aided by walking sticks. Finally they get to the back of 
the 
tavern and make their way to the fence.

    The old lady lifts her skirt and the old man drops his trousers.
    As she leans against the fence, the old man moves in. 

    Suddenly they erupt into the most furious sex that the watching 
policeman has ever seen. 

    This goes on for about ten minutes.  Both are making loud noises 
and 
moaning and screaming.  Finally, they both collapse, panting on the 
ground.

    The policeman is amazed.  He thinks he has learned something about 
life and old age that he didn't know. 

    After about half an hour of lying on the ground recovering, the old 
couple struggle to their feet and put their clothes back on. 

    The Policeman, still watching thinks, this was truly amazing.  He 
thinks, I've got to ask them what their secret is.

    As the couple passes, he says to them, "Excuse me, but that was 
something else.  You must've had a fantastic sex life together.  Is 
there some sort of secret to this?" 

    The old man says, "Fifty years ago that wasn't an electric fence."


----------



## linescum (Jun 30, 2008)

give this one a good bump


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## dforbes (Jul 16, 2008)

I laughed out loud on that one, great joke


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 20, 2008)

LMFAO. Thats good.


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 20, 2008)

thats funny


----------



## meat-man (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG THAT WAS GREAT


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just tried out my new Vitamin V Rub on beer can chicken - it worked great! no beer can needed!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 30, 2008)

ROTFL!!!!!!


----------

